# Two of my new boys



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

Since I was on a picture taking binge today, thought I might as well post my two newest boys here.
They've made it through two weeks of QT with no issues so they'll be coming home soon. 

Grimmjow and his weird coloring. He's listed as a russian blue by the breeder but he only has one little spot that looks russian blue. The rest of him is a weird diluted steely-purple color with some areas that are silvered. It's weird, but pretty.

















Yuki is a pearle variberk velveteen although I don't think you can see his markings in any of the pictures because of the flash.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

aww very pretty babies!


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Bleach ratties!!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh gosh the first rat is stunning. I have all rescues, and never really had any interesting markings. (they are all pretty to me though)

And I am envious!


----------



## Joey (Apr 9, 2011)

Uber cute dude


----------



## Scuff (Apr 1, 2011)

Yikes, Yuki looks just like my Abby!










She's a little daintier though.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

And your Abby looks JUST like me Cleo 
I'll post a pic shortly

Very cute ratties.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

Kiko said:


> Oh gosh the first rat is stunning. I have all rescues, and never really had any interesting markings. (they are all pretty to me though)
> 
> And I am envious!


I've just very recently started using a reputable breeder after years of having rescues. The majority of my rats have been rescues and I decided to be selfish and get at least a few rats that have a decent shot of making it to 18months without any major issues creeping up. So far I've been thrilled with the breeder rats, but I'll still always mostly have rescues (I run a rescue so it can't be helped )

On the subject of markings (since I got a PM about it on the other forum)--Grimmjow is a recessive blazed rat coming from variegated lines. Blazes caused by dominant high-white genes are the ones that carry the risk of megacolon, so you can have 'safe' blazes. The rat in my avatar is a rescue has a blaze caused by dominant high-white and will have to be watched for life for late-onset MC. I NEVER would pay money for a rat that is high-white. That just encourages people to work with risky markings. I will certainly rescue or adopt them, but my money is reserved for breeders working with safe markings.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

is he odd eyed? or is the camera flash making him look so...


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> is he odd eyed? or is the camera flash making him look so...


It's just the flash, both eyes are the same color.


----------

